
Future AI: The Explorer and the Philosopher - AftHurrahWinch
https://www.centauri-dreams.org/2019/01/29/future-ai-the-explorer-and-the-philosopher/
======
AndrewKemendo
I have yet to read a compelling formal engineering argument as to why humans
are the best vehicle for a long term space exploration system. I've long
argued that increasingly complex probes, eventually leading to a generally
intelligent stellar exploration system, would be the most efficient way to
understand the universe.

I wish people would just admit that human space exploration isn't really about
optimized scientific exploration to increase knowledge, but about adventure
and excitement.

~~~
imh
I thought the idea was always more about colonization. Diversify the species
extinction risk. Spread through the galaxy.

~~~
checkyoursudo
I think one of the most interesting questions of the next few
[hundred|thousand|?] years will be whether humans move on to new planets (or
moons, etc?), or whether humans will construct stations or habitats of some
sort in Earth's orbit?

Or both, maybe? It could be that we try to, for example, go live on Mars, find
out that it isn't worth it or feasible or something, and then go with Earth-
orbit habitats.

Or maybe, neither.

